#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-29
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
<JonathanD> Hi MD>
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-12-29
<_marx_> hey cryptodan_mobile
<cryptodan_mobile> hey
<_marx_> there aren't any active lugs in wv
<_marx_> that i've been able to find
<cryptodan_mobile> make one
<_marx_> of course
<_marx_> hey swift110 are you in md as well?
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> _marx_, dc
<swift110> and you
<_marx_> hey
<_marx_> i've lived/worked in the area now in wv
<_marx_> same nick on spotchat fwiw
<_marx_> been using it for a couple of years now
<swift110> oh ok cool
<swift110> I have a channel there
<_marx_> might start the wv one for ubuntu but i'm no longer a big fan after unity
<_marx_> moving to the living room to watch netflix with su
<_marx_> later yall
<swift110> ok
